# Blue Ridge



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

At the recent all breed show I was at, this place had a booth and are family owned. I also found out they had a local dealer (shipping frozen raw meat makes the cost a lot higher!) I went over to see their products and the man there was so nice (picture total cowboy!) and that he believed in his product so much he can me a 5lb chub to take home and try with my dogs for free. They all were big fans of it but my only complaint is they don't sell it in medallions so I have to keep it in a container and scoop it out. But the quality was very good and the pups were a big fan. I will definitely be buying a case when I get home.

http://www.blueridgebeef.com/


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

This sounds very good and I am surprised with a distribution center in Statesville that no one carries it here in Winston-Salem. We have one very good store that will get whatever you request so I will ask them about it. Maybe you can slice the frozen rolls with a cleaver and then put wax paper between the slices and pop them back in the freezer. I do this with ground beef and then just take out what I need. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

All protein varieties Amanda? I am still toying with the idea of (prepared) raw. I feel too inept with do-it-yourself and have an immunocompromised person in the household. The only problem is my gang does best with fish. I have one with an iron stomach, one with a coat issue and one with food sensitivities resulting in horrible diarrhea. I am transitioning to wet so open to better ideas.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Did anyone ever try this? I found the Blue Ridge booth at the Raleigh dog show yesterday, and they sent me home with a Breeder's Choice sample (mixed organ meat) and one of tripe. The lady at the booth said the tripe is very rich and causes gastric upset in some dogs. Looks very good though.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy- yes, they ate the package they gave me. My dogs love tripe. Warning about the smell! But all 3 of them love them some tripe  I haven't made a purchase since I have been back in town but plan to next week during spring break.:juggle:


----------

